# Installation of Adjuster Extender Rail Set Front Bucket Seat



## stewartlong (May 30, 2015)

Installation of Adjuster Extender Rail Set Front Bucket Seat

I just purchased a 1965 GTO and want to add Adjuster Extender Set Front Bucket Seat to the drivers side and hope that I can do that to the passengers side and when I got the new rails in, there were no instructions on how to do it.

Does anybody know how to install them or where I can get the instructions? There's no manufacturer labels so I can't call anybody.

Do I remove the old ones that are already attached to the bucket seat and put these on or do I run them as an extension to the existing ones which really doesn't make any sense?

I won't get the car until next week shipped from Florida but want to be prepared.

Thanks
Stew Long


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Can you post up some pictures of the rails you have?


----------



## stewartlong (May 30, 2015)

Thanks for your reply Rukee.

I've got the rails and will do just that today and try and post by tonight.

In the meantime I get the car on Tuesday and I'll know for sure what I've got but here's the link to the advertisement in NPD where I got them.


https://www.npdlink.com/store/products/adjuster_extender_set_front_bucket_seat-185158-10646.html

They are for a 66-74 but I'm hoping to get them to work and even ordered another set that I can return all of it to try and do the same thing to the passenger side even though this is only for the left side.

There are absolutely no directions to install but even thought they have holes for bolts it may mean welding.

Thanks


----------



## Bigfoot21075 (Oct 12, 2015)

Were you able to get the extenders to work? I am in the same boat, I just got a sweet '65 ragtop but need the seat to go back farther. I saw the set you have for the '66 and up and was wondering if they worked or not.

Here is a set that is for the '64 on up seats. There is no current listing but the guy sent his number if you want to buy the part.

1964 72 A Body New Seat Track Extenders for Xtra 4" of Legroom Chevelle GTO 442 | eBay


----------

